# hinge advice



## Phil Pascoe (7 Apr 2021)

I have built an airing cupboard, the frame work is 45mm x 45mm. I wish to hang a flat foiled door covering as much as possible of the front and there is wall to the side I'd like to hang it. All the hinges I've seen are for kitchen type cabinets - can anyone suggest a hinge that would mount to the 45mm x45mm that ideally would swing the door clear of the wall?


----------



## Cabinetman (7 Apr 2021)

Hi Phil, sorry there is nothing springing to mind, you either have a gap the thickness of the door on that side and use ordinary hinges or you’re back to Kitchen style ones as far as I know, let’s hope somebody else that knows a bit more is coming along soon. Ian


----------



## Doug71 (7 Apr 2021)

Don't know if any of these work for you?






Hafele Angle Hinge (19mm Door) NP 40mm - hinges - cabinet hinges - HAFELE 307.04.708 Angle Hinge (19mm Door) NP 40mm - Timber, Tool and Hardware Merchants established in 1933


Neuform hinge, for door thickness 19-20 mm. For door thickness 19 - 20 mm. Butt hinge for overlay doors. Diam: 4 mm barrel. Drawn profiled brass - Timber, Tool and Hardware Merchants Established in 1933. Specialising in Ironmongery, Bespoke Carpentry and locks.




www.swanseatimber.co.uk










Blum Face Fix Compact Concealed Hinge & Plate 35mm - hinges - concealed hinges - BLUM 33.3600 (133.024) Face Fix Compact Concealed Hinge & Plate 35mm - Timber, Tool and Hardware Merchants established in 1933


The Blum 33 sprung hinge is used on face frame type cabinets and mounts in a 35mm hole in the back of the cabinet door. The hole depth is 1/2in. The bore distance (distance from the edge of the 35mm hole to the edge of the door) is 1/8in for all applications of this hinge. Door opening angle is...




www.swanseatimber.co.uk





Looks like these do 32mm overlay






Eurofit Direct — Tutti Cabinet Hinge Soft Close Full Overlay Large Door 93° Pair


Tutti soft close large door hinges for 20 - 32mm overlay with an opening angle of up to 93 degrees, ideal for bespoke office, kitchen, bedroom etc.




www.eurofitdirect.co.uk


----------



## Jacob (7 Apr 2021)

Google "Cranked hinges". All sorts of shapes and sizes


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Apr 2021)

Thanks. The problem with the kitchen cupboard type hinges is that they are designed to be fitted in a flat pack type unit - I have a 45mm square timber to mount them to so the inner part of the hinge is in the wrong plane - I could mount them, but the edge of the door would nowhere near cover the timber. I was aware of cranked hinges, but I was hoping someone would come up with a suggestion more suitable for hanging a relatively thin MDF door.


----------



## Chippymint (10 Apr 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Thanks. The problem with the kitchen cupboard type hinges is that they are designed to be fitted in a flat pack type unit - I have a 45mm square timber to mount them to so the inner part of the hinge is in the wrong plane - I could mount them, but the edge of the door would nowhere near cover the timber. I was aware of cranked hinges, but I was hoping someone would come up with a suggestion more suitable for hanging a relatively thin MDF door.


Sorry not exactly sure what your problem is. Can you post photo of the problem?


----------



## johnnyb (10 Apr 2021)

I occasionally use flush hinges for what I think you want. not soft close fancy things but durable


----------



## johnnyb (10 Apr 2021)

mount with the knuckle peeping around the edge and overlay the door it does give a tiny gap but nothing noticeable.


----------



## DBT85 (10 Apr 2021)

I think the issue you have is the same my brother had.

Your 45mm thick "side" means that if you mount a kitchen hinge designed go into 18mm sides, the door won't cover your whole 45mm side and will leave a bit protruding on the hinge side.

If that's the case, notch your 45mm timber down to 18mm like he did.


----------



## Chrispy (12 Apr 2021)

Are you still looking for a solution? If so I will try and post a picture of a hinge that might well do what


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Apr 2021)

Chippymint said:


> Sorry not exactly sure what your problem is. Can you post photo of the problem?


Not easily atm - I'm on a new computer. The framework is 45mm square and I would like the door to cover it. I'd rather not use bog standard hinges as the door will only be 15mm or 18mm MDF and my family will have the door off in no time.


DBT85 said:


> I think the issue you have is the same my brother had.
> 
> Your 45mm thick "side" means that if you mount a kitchen hinge designed go into 18mm sides, the door won't cover your whole 45mm side and will leave a bit protruding on the hinge side.
> 
> If that's the case, notch your 45mm timber down to 18mm like he did.


I think this might be the way to go.


----------



## Chrispy (12 Apr 2021)

These hinges will to a degree do what you want, but the base plate covers about 60mm so you will need to pack out your 45mm another 15mm and they need a space of about 10mm between the back of the door and the face of your frame so you might want to recess them into the frame.
They are washing machine hinges , for fitting a door onto the front of a integrated washing machine, I think these were supplied with a machine but never used.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Apr 2021)

Thank you, that's another thought. I haven't ordered the door yet, so I have a bit of leeway.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Apr 2021)

I think I've found some that'll work - 








Blum COMPACT BLUMOTION Soft Close 38C 1-1/4" Overlay Cabinet Hinge - 38C355B.20 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Blum COMPACT BLUMOTION Soft Close 38C 1-1/4" Overlay Cabinet Hinge - 38C355B.20 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





(I didn't get them from here  )


----------



## Chippymint (13 Apr 2021)

Another option could be to fit a centre hinge and socket or a cranked centre hinge. These fit in the door end and in the frame. The hinge and socket allows you to flush fit the door face with the frame and the cranked one can be flush or have the door cover the frame. I think these could work given my understanding of things. Good luck.


----------

